# I want to apologize to moebius models



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I want to appologize personally to moebius models for getting upset about the condition of my jupiter 2. It was NOT moebius' fault in any way! It was the fault of my FORMER Hobbyshop and their "new Found " policy on returning large model kits. They had another kit to replace it but would not because it was spoken for, & they would NOT reorder a replacement because they thought they may have to keep it in stock if i changed my mind about keeping it ( which I would never do ) for reasons i can't go into here,It takes me A LONG TIME to save this amount to get a model i have waited so many years for only to have it sit unuseable & no way to buy another one. I got this through an early birthday present as a gift certificate and when informed by the hobbyshop that 1, they would NOT order me another, but i could not even get a refund to purchase a jupiter 2 from another vendor & 2, could only have a store credit, upset me to no end. I was not aware of the moebius replacement policy . With the experience with lunar models 24 inch jupiter 2 that i bought several years ago that cost 2 1/2 more than moebius' kit which is by far superior to lunars kit and having got lunars upper & lower hulls that were 2 inches different in diameter and had defects that lunar did not make good on because they closed their business. I look at THAT J-2 everyday and all i see is a defected kit . I REGRET POSTING ABOUT THE MOEBIUS J-2 because I was in the wrong. I was upset with the circimstances and my jupiter 2 i just bought was the focus. Moebius' jupiter 2, seaview and other kits are so far superior to what is out there and SO IS THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE, I WANT TO APPOLOGIZE TO FRANK, DAVE, & MOEBIUS MODELS This was in no way their fault and completly out of their control, and they have bent over backwards to make this right  I guess i was venting against my former hobbyshop and made the Jupiter 2 i recieved as my focus. AGAIN, please accept my sincere apologies moebius !!!
Bert
Model maker


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Moebius is a class act all the time and they do bend over backwards to make people happy. That was well said.

I am sorry to hear about your trials and tribulations.
I am glad that it seems like your going to get this kit off the ground.

Not to open fresh wounds, but I do not know what the problem is with your kit in particular.

Is it something that bondo could not fix?

I know that Moebius sent me parts for two Seaviews.
I got them on ebay from a gentleman who had decided to stop a RC conversion project. 

Having been on this forum, I KNEW, that Moebius would send me replacement parts. That allowed me to bid with confidence. Other bidders may not have know that so I got the auction very cheap. I ended up getting two Moebius Seaview kits with only several items to replace, two propulsion tubes, one side of the Cadillac fins. 

It took only days to receive my replacement parts and I got in essence a kit for free the way things worked out financially. 

I actually want to thank this forum and Moebius for being so hands on.
Keep up the good work, we all know that you do bend over backwards.
We all appreciate it and we hope you know just how much Moebius.
A class act and a great team effort.
Five Stars.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Yes, Moebius is a class act. I bought the seaview 2 years ago but it is still sealed, i have seen one built at my infamouse hobbyshop where someone has it on loan to them for display and it is HUGE, just the way I like my models. No, Bondo would not have helped. I am expecting my replacement hull on monday via UPS


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Congradulations!
:hat:

When you open your Seaview, you can clean the limber holes with a very simple and easy method.
You just need a dremel, a 3/64 drill bit and a small sharp hobby knife. Check my video!
:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I bet it looks good with them opened up.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks! No problems on anything, it's just one of those things that happens from time to time. We'll always try to get replacements out as soon as we can, Any one would be frustrated getting a kit and finding out it can't be built, it's totally warped out of shape. And to have the local hobby shop work you over, that just sucks. Just know that we'll be here to try and solve any problems!


----------



## cunumdrum (Jun 26, 2009)

*The Best thing you can do now is tell us who the hobby shop is!*



bert model maker said:


> I want to appologize personally to moebius models for getting upset about the condition of my jupiter 2. It was NOT moebius' fault in any way! It was the fault of my FORMER Hobbyshop and their "new Found " policy on returning large model kits. They had another kit to replace it but would not because it was spoken for, & they would NOT reorder a replacement because they thought they may have to keep it in stock if i changed my mind about keeping it ( which I would never do ) for reasons i can't go into here,It takes me A LONG TIME to save this amount to get a model i have waited so many years for only to have it sit unuseable & no way to buy another one. I got this through an early birthday present as a gift certificate and when informed by the hobbyshop that 1, they would NOT order me another, but i could not even get a refund to purchase a jupiter 2 from another vendor & 2, could only have a store credit, upset me to no end. I was not aware of the moebius replacement policy . With the experience with lunar models 24 inch jupiter 2 that i bought several years ago that cost 2 1/2 more than moebius' kit which is by far superior to lunars kit and having got lunars upper & lower hulls that were 2 inches different in diameter and had defects that lunar did not make good on because they closed their business. I look at THAT J-2 everyday and all i see is a defected kit . I REGRET POSTING ABOUT THE MOEBIUS J-2 because I was in the wrong. I was upset with the circimstances and my jupiter 2 i just bought was the focus. Moebius' jupiter 2, seaview and other kits are so far superior to what is out there and SO IS THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE, I WANT TO APPOLOGIZE TO FRANK, DAVE, & MOEBIUS MODELS This was in no way their fault and completly out of their control, and they have bent over backwards to make this right  I guess i was venting against my former hobbyshop and made the Jupiter 2 i recieved as my focus. AGAIN, please accept my sincere apologies moebius !!!
> Bert
> Model maker


Tell us who the Hobby shop is so other modellers can be forwarned of their policies with defective kits.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

bert model maker said:


> I bet it looks good with them opened up.


Hi Bert, glad you got things worked out, I knew you would..... Yes, the Seaview looks so much better with the Limber holes opened up.......:thumbsup:
Not there is anything wrong with the kit, it just look more lifelike with the holes opened up.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks to Moebius. Glad to hear from you. My LHS has one on the shelf, I'm looking forward to aquiring in the next few weeks. Glad to hear your backing the product. I won't hesitate to get it now!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Wow! What a class act!


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

To Frank et.al. :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

bert model maker said:


> I bought the seaview 2 years ago but it is still sealed...


Bert, if I'd gone through what you just went through, I think I'd want to know _now_ what's in that box.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

*A Clarification*

In Bert's earlier thread, I said his J2 kit may have been exposed to the hot sun. I still think this is a likely cause of the part distortion, but I did _not_ mean to suggest that Moebius would have allowed this to happen at any time they were responsible for the kit. My apologies, for the confusion.

I thought about starting yet _another_ thread to address this matter, but this seemed the most appropriate place. No hijack intended. 

And, without further ado, back to Bert.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thank you everyone, I just wanted to let everyone here know that my replacement hull from moebius arrived 10 minutes ago safe & sound and FITS PERFECTLY, What a beautiful model kit, absolutly top notch, OUTSTANDING !!! Moebius' customer service is second to none !!!!! Thank you Frank, Dave & Angela !
Bert


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And there you have it, folks! Proof positive that not only is MOEBIUS a true class act, but our friend & collegue Bert is, too!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

*Frank & Moebius*

With Moebius on our side this is WHAT MAKES THIS HOBBY AND HOBBYTALK FANTASTIC!! Amen Frank!!:wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:..Aurora1Craig


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Proof that people like Moebius care and some local HS dont! I ordered a model yrs ago from a LHS and they said "
Call you when it gets here!" Never heard a word! Went to the shop and their it was the expensive model I orderd on the shelf. And all I got was sorry we lost your #. I have bought loads of models from them and they didnt seem to care. I love the internet sites now. But got to say on thing Monsters In Motions is a bad site. Poor customer service. Just my on opinion


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

bert model maker said:


> Thank you everyone, I just wanted to let everyone here know that my replacement hull from moebius arrived 10 minutes ago safe & sound and FITS PERFECTLY, What a beautiful model kit, absolutly top notch, OUTSTANDING !!! Moebius' customer service is second to none !!!!! Thank you Frank, Dave & Angela !
> Bert


Glad to hear it Bert.:thumbsup: I knew it would turn out all right.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Thanks! No problems on anything, it's just one of those things that happens from time to time. We'll always try to get replacements out as soon as we can, Any one would be frustrated getting a kit and finding out it can't be built, it's totally warped out of shape. And to have the local hobby shop work you over, that just sucks. Just know that we'll be here to try and solve any problems!




Hello Moebius,

In regards to the warped and not so perfect hulls, this is probably weird, but is it possible to purchase a damaged complete upper/lower hull, with damaged or rejected interior,guts. I wish to do a real crash scene diorama with major damage to the ship, and would like to destroy a reject instead of a good kit, is this possible and what if so, would the price be on something like that..
I have seen battle damaged star trek models as kits : also i guess i should ask about the pod and chariot also since im asking ?

just a thought 
skinny..........


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Bert:

YOU, sir, are a REAL man!

You had reason to be upset and got upset like we all do at times. You, however, realized the error in the direction you vented your frustration and were a man about making it right. No man, IMHO, can honestly say he would have handled the situation better under the circumstances than you did.

I am honored to be in your (virtual) presence, sir!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thank you seaview AND perfessorCoffee, for those wonderful words, I too; am Honored to be a member of the same forums you guys are a part of !!!
Bert


----------

